# Wem gehört das SPS Programm ?



## AndreK (19 Januar 2008)

Das wurde bestimmt schon oft besprochen, aber ich habe im ersten Anlauf über die SuFu nichts gefunden.  

Wir, Auftraggeber, haben einem externen Programmierer beauftragt. S7 Prog. + HMI (OP). Funktionspläne bzw. Funktionsbeschreibung kam von uns. Ist natürlich schon etwas her, die Anlage ist jetzt aber kürzlich umgebaut worden.

Unter welchen Umständen muß der externe Programierer die Projektdateien rausrücken. Vertraglich wurde diezbezüglich nichts extra vereinbart.
Ist natürlich auch die Frage: Wenn unser endkunde die Projektdateien haben möchte, ud wir sie nicht einmal bekommen...
Mag ja sein das mal einer nicht mit einem AG-Abzug zufrieden stellt.

Aktuelles Problem: Ich muß zur Anlage, habe das Programm aber nicht... und der externe hatmal wieder keine Zeit. Das er sich damit für weitere Aufgaben selber disqualifiziert ist klar... aber das ist nicht Gegenstand meiner Frage.
Ich selber kann den externen verstehen, möchte mir ja auch nicht direkt das Brot aus der Hand nehmen lassen... aber für uns als Anlagenbauer gehört die schnelle Störungsbehebung/kurzfristige Anpassungen nunmal mit zum Kundenservice... 

Gibt es dazu eine eindeutige rechtliche Aussage?


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich kann dir da jetzt keinen Paragraphen zitieren, aber nach meinem Kenntnisstand hast du (deine Firma) jemanden mit einer Dienstleistung beauftragt (Programm für euch erstellen). Diese Dienstleistung wurde entsprechend formuliert und ggf. auch schon bezahlt. Der Gegenstand der Dienstleistung geht damit in deinen (euren) Besitz über. Das hat in dem Fall nichts mit Urheberrecht zu tun. Das heisst, dass die Dienstleistung das Übergeben des Quellcodes beinhaltet.

Das gleiche gilt ja auch für das Arbeitgeber - Angestellten - Verhältnis.
Ich habe als Angestellter meiner Firma ja auch nicht das Urheberrecht an den Programmen, die ich für meine Firma erstelle. Es ist ja meine Aufgabe, das zu tun ...


----------



## veritas (19 Januar 2008)

Hi, 

dasselbe hatten wir auch mal auf ner S7-200.

Da war ne PW drauf....also Urlöschen und selber schreiben....
ging schneller als der Mailverkehr, war aber auch ne kleines
Projekt... 
Aber im Prinzip gehört dem Auftraggeber das Programm, habt
Ihr ja auch bezahlt....

lg


----------



## Sockenralf (19 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

in meinem Weltbild gehört zum Programm auch die kompl. Dokumentation, als Symbolik usw.

Ansonsten könnte der Programmierer euch ja mit einem geschützem AG-Abzug abspeisen.


MfG


----------



## dtsclipper (19 Januar 2008)

Schliesse mich Larry und sockenralf an.
Meines Wissens gibt es auch irgendeine DIN(?) zum Thema Industrie und Dokumentation.

Ich gehe auch mal davon aus das Ihr in Zukunft diesen Punkt ins Lastenheft nehmt...

Griele Füße
dtsclipper


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Januar 2008)

hier mal ein Thread, der mindestens mal auf der ersten Seite danach aussieht, dass er zum Problem passen könnte:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=10838


----------



## zotos (19 Januar 2008)

Ohne die Verträge zu kennen und ohne Juristische Kenntnis der Rechtslage ist das ja alles eher Wunschdenken und Spekulation.

Ich sehe das so:
Der Kunde gibt dem Zulieferer einen Auftrag etwas zu liefern und bezahlt diesen dafür.

Wie lautet denn der Auftrag (Vertrag)? 

Wenn Jemand beauftragt wird eine Software zu liefern die eine Maschine steuert und die gelieferte Software diesen Spezifikationen entspricht. Und nirgends was im Vertrag steht das der Quellcode an den Kunden geht ist das ganze doch recht klar. Immerhin habt ihr ja anscheinend damit schon Produziert und bis zu einem Umbau war die Software ja ok.

Wenn ihr in dem Vertrag das mit dem Zulieferer geregelt hätte, würdest Du wahrscheinlich nicht danach fragen. Immer im nachhinein zu jammern nützt da wenig. 

Ich bin auch kein Fan von Know-How Schutz und Co. Vermute aber das die ihr im Nachhinein (Nach Abnahme und Produktion) ohne expliziten Hinweis in dem Vertrag keine große Chance habt da rechtlich dran zu kommen.

Was sagt der Zulieferer denn dazu das ihr gerne den Quellcode hättet?


----------



## Lars Weiß (19 Januar 2008)

Das ist ein leidiges Thema. Wir hatten (und haben ganz aktuell) die selben Probleme. Mehrere BHKW´s die vor ein paar Jahren aufgestellt wurden sollen nun Zentral von einer SPS aus gesteuert werden. Quellprogramme liegen uns nicht vor, die Disketten sind nicht mehr lesbar. Auf Anfrage wurde uns ein Angebot gemacht - sprich für einen Haufen Geld würden wir die Programme bekommen. Das Thema ist noch nicht ausgestanden, die Verträge / Ausschreibungen von damals werden rechtlich geprüft da man im Haus die meinung vertritt man hätte die Quellprogramme gekauft.

Egal was da bei rauskommt, ab sofort werden alle Programme von uns Softi´s abgenommen und auch ihren Inhalt geprüft. Wer meint Spagetticode programmieren zu müssen schreibt neu. Wir geben bei bedarf Beispielprojete raus und helfen bei Problemen (meist bei Kopplungsprozeduren bzw. Datentausch zum Leitsystem). Das Programm geht vollständig in unseren Besitz über, know how protect ist untersagt. Steht auch so in unseren Ausschreibungen.


----------



## jabba (19 Januar 2008)

Rechtlich ist das sehr stark vom genauen Auftrag abhängig.

So wie das beschrieben wurde, ist es nach meiner Meinung ein Werkvertrag . Damit schuldet der Auftragnehmer dem Auftraggeber die Leistung. Diese Leistung ist die Erstellung der Software, da die Kosten im direkten Zusammenhang abgerechnet werden, gehört die Software nach Erbringung seiner Schuld (Rechnung bezahlen) dem Auftraggeber.

Ab jetzt wird es schwierig, da die Software nicht greifbar ist. 

Im Regelfall wird z.B. die Software angeboten, diese beinhaltet z.B. 1000 Arbeitsstunden. Nachdem der Kunde diese 1000 Arbeitsstunden bezahlt, gehörem im alle zu diesem Preis erbrachten Leistungen, also auch der Quellcode.

Anders ist es, wenn man z.B. eine fertige Software angeboten bekommt, hier ist die Software schon fertig, und es wird eine Lieferung der Software . Im obigen Beispiel wird nicht ein Produkt sondern das erbringen der Leistung gefordert.

Ist zwar auch noch nicht festgenagelt, aber im BGB gibt es halt den Fall der Software noch nicht. 

Auch in diesem Falle kann man nicht ohne weiteres sagen die müßen oder die müßen nicht. Wenn der Lieferant z.B. Spezialanbieter mit fertigen Bausteinen für BHKW's ist, kann er diese Bausteine schützen, aber nicht wenn er die komplette Entwicklung dem Kunden berechnet.

Ich kenne das gleiche Beispiel aus dem Maschinenbau. Wenn der Kunde eine Maschine bestellt, diese wird komplett konstruiert und gebaut. Er muss alle Leistungen dazu bezahlen, hat er einen Anspruch auf alle Zeichnungen ?




> BGH; Urteil vom 16.12.2003 ger. Az.: - X ZR 129/01 -;
> Auch der BGH hat nun zu der strittigen Frage Stellung genommen, wann ein Softwarehersteller zur Übergabe auch des Quellcodes einer Software verpflichtet ist.
> 
> Ob der Werkunternehmer, der sich zur Erstellung eines Datenverarbeitungsprogramms verpflichtet hat, dem Besteller auch den Quellcode des Programms überlassen muß, ist mangels einer ausdrücklichen Vereinbarung nach den Umständen des Einzelfalls zu beurteilen. Neben der Höhe des vereinbarten Werklohns kann dabei insbesondere dem Umstand Bedeutung zukommen, ob das Programm zur Vermarktung durch den Besteller erstellt wird und dieser zur Wartung und Fortentwicklung des Programms des Zugriffs auf den Quellcode bedarf.
> ...


----------



## AndreK (19 Januar 2008)

*So in etwas habe ich mir das auch schon gedacht...*

... ist aber gut zu wissen wie es dort weiter aussieht.

Ich könnte das Projekt auch selber neu anpassen. Unsere Anlagen sind alle relativ gleich, so das ich meine eigene Software relativ schnell anpassen könnte  .
Aber dazu bedarf es trotzdem eines Anlagenstillstands :???: , der aber auch erst einmal mit dem Kunden abzuklären wäre.

Ich bedanke mich ersteinmal für die rege Teilnahme. Vieleicht kommt nachwas hinterher, auch diesem Beitragenden recht vielen Dank


----------



## zotos (19 Januar 2008)

Hallo jabba,
Deine Einschätzung finde ich sehr interessant. Ich denke im allgemeinen besteht der Konsens unter den Kollegen, dass vorher schriftlich geklärt werden muss wie es sich mit den Ansprüchen auf den Quellcode der Software verhält.



jabba schrieb:


> ...
> Im Regelfall wird z.B. die Software angeboten, diese beinhaltet z.B. 1000 Arbeitsstunden. Nachdem der Kunde diese 1000 Arbeitsstunden bezahlt, gehörem im alle zu diesem Preis erbrachten Leistungen, also auch der Quellcode.
> 
> Anders ist es, wenn man z.B. eine fertige Software angeboten bekommt, hier ist die Software schon fertig, und es wird eine Lieferung der Software . Im obigen Beispiel wird nicht ein Produkt sondern das erbringen der Leistung gefordert.
> ...



Klar wenn man eine Serienmaschine kauft hat man sicher nicht automatisch ein Anrecht auf den Quellcode.
Aber auch bei Sondermaschinen und Projekten beginnt man ja selten von ganz vorne. Im Idealfall hat man seine Bibliotheken und die fließen in das Projekt ein.
Die Unterscheidung ist daher nicht so einfach sondern eher ein Zwischending. 

Auch wenn man da jetzt einzelne Funktionen Schützen kann, könnte diese Funktionen ja in andere Maschinen wandern. Auch das muss dann ggf. im Vertrag festgehalten sein.

Solche Auseinandersetzungen im nachhinein führen zu müssen belasten nur die Geschäftsbeziehungen.


----------



## Bitverbieger (19 Januar 2008)

Armand schrieb:


> Das ist ein leidiges Thema. Wir hatten (und haben ganz aktuell) die selben Probleme. Mehrere BHKW´s die vor ein paar Jahren aufgestellt wurden sollen nun Zentral von einer SPS aus gesteuert werden. Quellprogramme liegen uns nicht vor, die Disketten sind nicht mehr lesbar. Auf Anfrage wurde uns ein Angebot gemacht - sprich für einen Haufen Geld würden wir die Programme bekommen. Das Thema ist noch nicht ausgestanden, die Verträge / Ausschreibungen von damals werden rechtlich geprüft da man im Haus die meinung vertritt man hätte die Quellprogramme gekauft.
> 
> Das kommt mir bekannt vor.
> Ich glaub die Firma kenne ich


----------



## IBN-Service (19 Januar 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in meinem Weltbild gehört zum Programm auch die kompl. Dokumentation, als Symbolik usw.
> ...
> ...



Hallo Socke,

ich halt das genau wie du:
*Grundsätzlich erwirbt der Kunde allen von mir erstellten Programmcode
inklusive dem Quelltext.*

Mag sein das dieses Vorgehen für Serienmaschinen unüblich ist,
ich habe aber meist mit Prototypen und Sondermaschinen zu tun,
da halte ich es nur für richtig, das der Kunde den von ihm bezahlten Aufwand
auch in reproduzierbarer Form vorgelegt bekommt.

Wenn man aus seinem Programm ein "Geheimnis" machen will,
verärgert man die Kunden, ohne selber einen wirklichen Vorteil davon zu haben.
Das macht für mich keinen Sinn.

CU

Jürgen,
IBN-Service

.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Januar 2008)

AndreK schrieb:


> Wir, Auftraggeber, haben einem externen Programmierer beauftragt. S7 Prog. + HMI (OP). Funktionspläne bzw. Funktionsbeschreibung kam von uns. Ist natürlich schon etwas her, die Anlage ist jetzt aber kürzlich umgebaut worden.



Wenn der Auftragnehmer nur die vorgegebenen Funktionen 
codiert hat, hat das Ganze mit dem Urheberecht nichts zu
tun.



AndreK schrieb:


> Unter welchen Umständen muß der externe Programierer die Projektdateien rausrücken. Vertraglich wurde diezbezüglich nichts extra vereinbart.
> Ist natürlich auch die Frage: Wenn unser endkunde die Projektdateien haben möchte, ud wir sie nicht einmal bekommen...
> Mag ja sein das mal einer nicht mit einem AG-Abzug zufrieden stellt.



Da bin ich ähnlicher Meinung wie die meisten hier.

Wenn nichts besonderes vereinbart wurde reicht es, 
wenn die S7 gemäß Pflichtenheft läuft. Er kann Euch 
eine Speicherkarte geben und damit müsst Ihr
zufrieden sein: Keine Projektdatei, keine Symbolik,
keine Kommentare.

Um das zu verhindern sollte man genau vereinbaren,
wie die Software zu übergeben ist, wie zu kommentieren 
ist, wie die Symbole verwendet werden müssen usw.


----------



## zotos (20 Januar 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> ...
> Mag sein das dieses Vorgehen für Serienmaschinen unüblich ist,
> ich habe aber meist mit Prototypen und Sondermaschinen zu tun
> ...



Das Du keine Serienmaschinen baust ist ja klar, Du bist ja auch kein Hersteller von Maschinen sondern ein Dienstleister. 

Sowie ich das herauslese ist das in dem Fall auf dem dieser Thread basiert auch so. Da würde ich mich als Kunde auch nicht darauf einlassen das mir jemand ein SPS Programm liefert, von dem ich keinen dokumentieren Quellcode habe.

Mit Serienmaschinen meinte ich z.B. das was vielleicht Dein Kunde aus dem Prototypen macht den Du irgendwann mal Programmiert hast. Wenn die Maschine in Serie geht, wird dann dem Endkunden (Kunde Deines Kunden) immer der Quellcode mit geliefert?

Der Kunde bekommt das für das er bezahlt unabhängig von der höhe der Summe. Er bezahlt für die Leistung die er mit dem Zulieferer vereinbart hat.
Ich vermute mal je länger diese Leistung zurück liegt um so schwieriger wird es fehlende Leistungen einzufordern. Wenn die Konfrontation eh schon so hart ist das ihr dem nie wieder einen Auftrag geben werdet, wird er auch nicht sonderlich kooperationsbereit sein.

Nur um das noch mal klar zustellen. Ich bin der Meinung das der dokumentierte Quellcode zur SPS gehört. 

Die Transparenz sollte bei der Vertragsverhandlung auf gezeigt werden. Der Kunde sollte sich darauf verlassen können das selbst wenn der Zulieferer mal nicht mehr existiert er seine Maschine noch erweitern kann.
Der Kunde sollte eben nicht nur auf den Preis sondern auch mal auf die gebotene Leistung schauen. Da gehört das eben auch dazu.


----------



## afk (21 Januar 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich habe als Angestellter meiner Firma ja auch nicht das Urheberrecht an den Programmen, die ich für meine Firma erstelle. Es ist ja meine Aufgabe, das zu tun ...


Das Urheberrecht hat grundsätzlich der Urheber, egal ob angestellt oder nicht. Nützt einem als Angestellter aber nicht viel, weil der Arbeitgeber im Normalfall das Copyright hat. Man hat aber immerhin dank des Urheberrechts den Anspruch darauf, als Urheber der Software erwähnt zu werden (im Info-Fenster, im Header vom Quelltext, oder sonstwo) ... :lol: 

Bei der Programmerstellung für einen Endkunden kann man sich ja noch drüber streiten, ob da der Quellcode dabei ist, aber IMHO muß es selbstverständlich sein, daß ein Anlagenbauer, der die Programmierung der Anlage an einen Auftragsprogrammierer vergibt, alle Quellen des Projekts bekommt. Der verwendet die Anlage ja nicht selbst, sondern liefert die an seinen Kunden aus, dem gegenüber er wiederum in der Pflicht steht. Wer da denkt, daß der Anlagenbauer die Quellen nicht unabdingbar braucht, der ist nicht von dieser Welt ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gruß Axel


----------

